# Graphtec CE-6000 & CM4 cant send job to cut



## BlingTees (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm a newbie, I have the Graphtec CE 6000 and i'm trying to use the cutting master4 plugin software to send the cut job to the plotter. I found out that using Illustrator 2018 its not compatible. there has to be a way to send a cut job to the Graphtec without using CM4. Please help me!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

BlingTees said:


> I'm a newbie, I have the Graphtec CE 6000 and i'm trying to use the cutting master4 plugin software to send the cut job to the plotter. I found out that using Illustrator 2018 its not compatible. there has to be a way to send a cut job to the Graphtec without using CM4. Please help me!


You could use graphtec own software...graphtec studio. You should be able to import your art and cut from there. 

Once they get CM4 working in the newest illustrator version you can go back to that.


----------

